# Curious!



## megphimu22 (Jan 10, 2009)

Okay, so I'm not saying I'm going to do this for sure, but I think saltwater tanks look really pretty!! Is there anything that can go in a 3 gallon- and I want fish, not just rocks. I will eventually try and upgrade, but at this point I'm in nursing school and can't really afford anything right now....


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I think you'll have more success in a 10g and in a 3g you really won't be able to have any fish, but 2 at the most cause you want fish and not rocks. You do need the Live rocks for filtration and to help with the environment and bactaria, but you'll find that out with more research.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

You could probably do a 3 gallon with live rock, a couple inches of sand, and an airstone for water movement. You could keep a small crab and a single very small fish. There are a number of Gobies that would be acceptable. A simple Google search would give you some options.


----------



## megphimu22 (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks guys- i'll definately do my research on this when i have a little more time! i think the saltwater tanks are so pretty... i saw gobies in the store and they were really pretty! i'll do this when i have more time and money!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Good idea. I don't recommend a 3g for anyone just starting out in the SW part of the hobby unless you've done a lot of research.


----------

